# PISCES BIO PRO EXTERNAL AQUARIUM FILTERS



## sr20det (21 Jun 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/800-2200LPH-B ... 58941d5fda

Anyone used these?

Looking for the smallest one EF-800 for a 25l nano :?:


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jun 2012)

They use a lot of power compared to eheims seemingly although 18w isnt a lot for the smallest one but compared to say JBL too... Depends on whether budget is an issue for power consumption (perpetual) or purchase price.  Personally I would tend to go with a better known one rather than taking a punt, but Ive had practically every filter in the book, LOL.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2012)

Seems a lot of flow for a 25l tank even with the smallest filter. And 18w of power isn't too bad for an 800 litre an hour filter but you could get an eheim 2213 perfect for a 25l which only runs 8 watt. There's the new tetra tec ex 400 which would be ideal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det (21 Jun 2012)

Appreciate them, don't get me wrong, I would love them, but most likely double if not more in price? If the price was 10-15 difference I could stretch. Indeed it is 800lph, and does seem over kill for a 25l but its the smallest decent ish external for the 40 quid mark. External hang on with spray bar are roughly the same price, just seems obvious to go for something like this.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Appreciate them, don't get me wrong, I would love them, but most likely double if not more in price? If the price was 10-15 difference I could stretch. Indeed it is 800lph, and does seem over kill for a 25l but its the smallest decent ish external for the 40 quid mark. External hang on with spray bar are roughly the same price, just seems obvious to go for something like this.



Check out this site.... Tetratex EX400  49.90 euros which is 40 quid.  PLUS you get 10% off on your first purchase and anything over 29 euros is free shipping !

http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/aquarium_pumpen/aquarium_aussenfilter#Tetra

£36 ? Cant go wrong.


----------



## sr20det (21 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you legend, looking up now.


----------



## sr20det (21 Jun 2012)

Do that include shipping to the UK? Free shipping that is.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2012)

Yeah free shipping to the uk too. Or just order it off the uk zoo plus you still get ten percent off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jun 2012)

My mini review of the EX400 here:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21876


----------



## sr20det (22 Jun 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> My mini review of the EX400 here:
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21876





Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## sr20det (22 Jun 2012)

Out of stock at .de site  

may wait for it to be back in


----------



## Antipofish (22 Jun 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Yeah free shipping to the uk too. Or just order it off the uk zoo plus you still get ten percent off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You get 10% off the german site too.  As well as free shipping.  So its cheaper all round by about 30% from germany.  20% saving on the exchange rate and then 10% on the first purchase.  I now get 5% discount on all my purchases with them.  8)


----------

